# South Carolina Froggers



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I was wanting to see if there was any froggers that live within 15-20mins near myrtle beach, Me and my family will be at the beach from june 8th-19th and wanted to see who all was close and if there was any frogs for sale.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Jane Brown from Under the Canopy lives there.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

dflorian is in Charleston.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh yea, Frog face is too! I think.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Jane Brown from Under the Canopy lives there.


Is she on DB whats her SN?? 

Im really looking to not drive far at all maybe 10-15mins. I know theres someone that lives in Murrells inlets but I cant think of their SN. Im just trying to see if anyone has frogs for sale that I might be interested in.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They are vendors at various shows. Here's a link to their website. Really nice folks. Give them a call! 

Under The Canopy Farms


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I sent them a message hopefully I hear back soon.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

The South Carolina froggers should really look into attending this meet. It is a good time and there are a decent amount of frogs available at good prices.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/65479-anyone-up-another-meet-central-florida.html


----------



## ryan0marsh (Jan 20, 2005)

Let's do something in charleston or savannah!?!?!


----------

